# ***Updated as of 07-12-22*** 2022 Ga. ASA Shooter of the Year Winners *** Updated as of 07-12-22*** ******



## passthru24 (Jun 10, 2022)

These are the New Updated Scores for SOY in Ga., below are the Winners. Please give all these shooters a huge Congrats !!! If anyone see anything wrong or have any issue Please call Scott at 678-378-0816



*2022 SOY for Ga. ASA Winners*​
​
Men’s Known 45

*LJ Bondy   1255*


*Men’s Open 45*

*Brent Hood   1156*


*Senior Known 45*

*Chris Caldwell   1254*


*Senior Known 50*

*Ken Wood   1230*


Senior Pins
Willie Johnson   936


*Men’s Pins 40*

*Alex Freeman   1186*


*Women’s Known 45*

*Alisha Beck   1147*


*Women’s Pin 30*

*Teresa Nowling   1147*


*Young Adult Open Male*

*Phillip West   1198*


*Young Adult Pins Female*

*Kirsten Nowling   1026*


*Youth Open Girls*

*Lillian West   1131*


*Youth Open Boys
Andrew Land   1115*


*Eagle Open Boys*

*Haiden McDaniel   851*


*Eagle Pins Boys*

*Colton Land   1113*


*Junior Eagle Pins*

*Mykaela Stillwagon   643*


----------



## NBN (Jun 10, 2022)

Thanks for all you do Scott!


----------



## Ken Wood (Jun 10, 2022)

Thank you Scott
wished more people would participate!  Would be a lot more fun and interesting!


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 14, 2022)

These have been updated as of 06-14-22


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 16, 2022)

This was updated on 06-16-22 !!! If your name or class is not on the list then it's because you didn't shoot enough Qualifiers to count for SOY.


----------



## JG Bowhunter (Jun 16, 2022)

What is the numbers for qualifiers? Just wondering if there’s time before the state state, is it 2,3,4?


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 28, 2022)

These scores are updated after the last Qualifier. There are no more qualifiers, so on to the ASA Ga State Championship !!! Remember everyone going for the SOY must shoot the state championship. Hope to see all there !!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 12, 2022)

The Winners of the 2022 Shooter of the Year are Posted !!!


----------



## catchdogs (Jul 12, 2022)

Is bondy the one who fell in the mud hole?


----------

